# Profinet I-Device



## kuti (14 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine CPU 315F-2 PN/DP als Slave eine ET200Pro, dann eine ET200Pro IM154 (CPU integriert), dann eine ET200S F-CPU als Slave eine ET200Pro. Dazu gibt es noch eine andere S7-300. Ich hoffe man versteht es.
Verbindung soll über I-Device-Funktion gehen und zwar folgendermaßen:
Die ganzen ET-Stationen sollen Ihre Daten an die CPU 315F schicken und diese schickt ihre Daten an die andere S7-300. Die S7-300 schickt ihre Daten zurück an die CPU 315F und diese zurück an die anderen ET-Stationen und hin und her.
Ich habe zwar das Handbuch von Siemens, jedoch komme ich nicht weiter. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (14 Januar 2015)

Hi,

wo genau kommst du den nicht weiter?
Mach Dir doch mal einen Plan vom Netzwerk mit den Stationen und schreib dann dort gleich mal rein was als I-Device arbeiten soll und was nicht.
Die ET200pro als unterlagerter Slave der Et200 CPU spielt dabei keine Rolle weil die eh kein I-Device sein kann.
Hilfreich wäre es auch die genauen CPU Typen zu nennen und die verwendete FW Versionen!


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (14 Januar 2015)

Diese Anleitung folgen:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/mdm/default.aspx?DocVersionId=22512940939&TopicId=22162162699

Wenn es noch meckert dann wieder hier melden.



> Die ganzen ET-Stationen sollen Ihre Daten an die CPU 315F schicken und diese schickt ihre Daten an die andere S7-300. Die S7-300 schickt ihre Daten zurück an die CPU 315F und diese zurück an die anderen ET-Stationen und hin und her.


Wenn alle Stationen in denselben Netzwerk befindet, warum nicht die Verbindungen direkt mit der S7-300 einrichten ?


----------



## kuti (14 Januar 2015)

@jesper 
weil die CPU 315f als Rangierer arbeiten soll. D.h. die anderen schicken ihre daten zu ihm. dieser registriert das ind schickt die daten weiter an die s7


----------



## bike (14 Januar 2015)

Denkst du, dass es Sinn macht wenn alle schicken?

Wie Christph geschrieben hat, mach einen Plan wie die Steuerungen verbunden sind.
Dann eine Qualifizierung welche Daten von wo nach wo kommen sollen und was der Auslöser der Übertrageung sein soll.

Nicht so ganz ohne Grund gibt es auch die Fetch Funktion.
Wenn in einem Netz alle gleichzeitig aktiv sind, kann das in die Buxen gehen.


bike


----------



## JesperMP (14 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Netz alle gleichzeitig aktiv sind, kann das in die Buxen gehen.


? 
Profinet IO geht nicht in die Buxen egal was die Teilnehmer macht.


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Ich mache gerade einen Aufbau, wo ich zwei CPU319F-3 über Profinet miteinander verbinden möchte. Beide Stationen habe ich über Ethernet verbunden und bei der ersten CPU habe ich meine Ethernetverbindung zu Notebook.
 Eine Station möchte ich als I-Device definieren. Daraus habe ich eine GSD-Datei gemacht. Bei nächstem CPU habe ich ein IO-Mastersytem eingefügt, wo ich da die GSD-Datei (also die zweite CPU) daran ziehe. Und wenn ich diese HW Konfig lade, da zeigt mir dieser einen BF. Auch kann man die zweite CPU (mein eigentlicher I-Device) nicht sehen. Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

kannst du das projekt mal hochladen?
Hast du beide Stationen geladen?
Was meinst du mit "nicht sehen"? geht der Ping auf die I-Device Station? was sagt ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten im Simatic Manager?


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

So hier mal das Test-Projekt


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Ich bin die ganze Zeit dran. Habe mich an das Handbuch von Siemens gehalten, wo das Beispiel ist. Mein Ziel ist, dass ich im I-Device einen Ausgang setzen und diese in der anderen CPU als Eingang lese.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

ok fehler 1:
Das I-Device Objekt in Simatic 300(1) hat einen anderen namen als die PN Schnittstelle in der Station "I-Device".
Die Namen müssen gleich sein!


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Habe das so geändert. Geht aber immer noch nicht, also BF ist da.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

hast du beide stationen geladen?
mach bitte mal einen Screenshot von ethernet teilnehmer bearbeiten was er findet !


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Ne die I-Device kann ich nicht laden.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

und dann wunderst du dich das die BF leuchtet?

also geh bitte die schon genannten schritte durch :

Ping auf beide Stationen OK ?
Ethernet Teilnehmer im Simatic Manger starten und schauen was gefunden wird (Screenshot!)


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Also hier die screenshots


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

den teilnehmer mit 0.0.0.0 auswählen -> ok klicken -> IP Adresse 192.168.0.12 / 255.255.255.0 zuweisen
dann laden und fertig!


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Super! Jetzt ist der BF weg. Von Herzen vielen Dank. Ich sitze hier schon seit Stunden.


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Noch eine Frage bitte.
Hier ein Beispiel von Siemens:

Tabelle 4- 6 AWL-Code: I-Device
U E 1.0

U E 1.1
=A 568.0

// UND-Verknüpfung von E1.0 (Sensor 1) und E1.1 (Sensor 2)

// schreibe Verknüpfungsergebnis in A568.0 (Applikationstransferbereich des IDevices)

Tabelle 4- 7 AWL-Code: Übergeordneter IO-Controller

*AWL

*U

=

E 68.0

A 0.0

// entspricht dem A568.0 des I-Device

// setzt den Ausgangszustand von A0.0

Wie kommen die darauf dass A568.0 = E68.0 ist?


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Also ich möchte im I-Device A100.0 setzen und im IO-Controller soll da sein E100.0 = true. Die 100 habe ich als Applikationsbereich festgelegt im I-Devive.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2015)

weil sie das im Projekt so festgelegt haben 

Wenn du dir die GSD in Deiner SIMATIC 300(1) anschaust hast du beim i-device die slots und kannst da die Adressen einstellen die du willst.

Wenn du in der I-Device Station die Device Config öffnest siehst du dort die lokalen Adressen der I-Device CPU.

Diese Adressen müssen nicht gleich sein!


Um auf deine 100 zu kommen musst du demnach im Projekt SIMATIC 300(1) beim I-Device statt der Adressen 256 einfach die Adresse 100 vergeben dann ist es so wie du das willst


----------



## kuti (15 Januar 2015)

Nochmals Danke. Es geht.​


----------



## kuti (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Habe meinen Aufbau jetzt erweitert und zwar habe ich jetzt 3 CPUs, die alle miteinander kommunuzieren. Das klappt auch. Nun möchte ich an einem I-Device (also alle drei CPUs sind I-Device) eine ET200S ohne CPU anbauen. Leider klappt das nicht. Der ET und der I-Device melden BF.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Januar 2015)

Ich denke, du solltest dich daran gewöhnen, alle Informationen im Voraus zu sammeln und posten, so dass die Leute, die du fragst, haben eine Chance es zu beantworten


----------



## kuti (16 Januar 2015)

Sorry, ich dachte alle wissen bescheid, da es die selbe Frage von gestern ist, nur bisschen geändert.


----------



## ChristophD (16 Januar 2015)

ET200S PN oder DP ?
Geschaut das IP und NoS stimmen für die beiden Teilnehmer?


----------



## JesperMP (16 Januar 2015)

kuti schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte alle wissen bescheid, da es die selbe Frage von gestern ist, nur bisschen geändert.


Ein ET200S als 'normalen' Profinet IO Device ist nicht dasselbe als ein IM CPU als i-Device "nur ein bisschen geändert".

Genau welche Modultypen ? ("IM" ist nicht genug). 
Genau wie hast du es in das Projekt eingebunden ?
Welche Schritte hast du gemacht um den geänderte Konfiguration in Betrieb zu nehmen ?
Genau welche Störungen von der Diagnose Puffer und Hardware Diagnostics ? ("BF" ist nicht genug)

Es soll nicht notwendig sein das man um dies Fragen muss.


----------



## kuti (16 Januar 2015)

Das ist eine ET200S IM151-3 PN HF. Ich kann "Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" die ET-Station sehen oder auch anpingen. 
Was heißt NoS?


----------



## ChristophD (16 Januar 2015)

NoS = Name of Station

Der name des Gerätes in "Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten" muss gleich sein wie der projektierte Name in HWConfig


----------



## kuti (18 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

gut, ich werde das morgen überprüfen. Ich wollte noch mal schildern was ich gemacht habe. Als erstes wollte ich zwei CPUs (S7-319er) über Profinet (I-Device-Funktion) miteinander sprechen lassen. Das hat auch geklappt. Dann habe ich mir eine dritte CPU (S7-314er) genommen, was auch geklappt hat. So habe ich das gemacht: In der HW-Config die S7-300 genommen und daraus eine GSD-Datei gemacht. In der zweiten HW-Config dasselbe gemacht und die GSD-Datei der ersten auf das IO-System gezogen. Daraus habe ich eine GSD-Datei gemacht. Und für die dritte habe ich dasselbe gemacht. 
Jetzt wollte ich an der dritten zusätzlich eine ET-Station (ET200S IM151-3 PN HF) einfügen, also einfach in der HW-Config der dritten Station diese ET200 zusätzlich zu der GSD-Datei an das IO-System gezogen. Leider zeigt mir die dritte Station und die ET200 einen BF an.


----------



## kuti (19 Januar 2015)

Lag doch am Namen


----------



## Matze001 (19 Januar 2015)

Ich häng mich her einfach mal frech mit einer Frage zum I-Device an.

Ich habe folgende Konstellation:

1x IPC477 D(oof)
4x 1212C DC/DC/DC

Jede der 1200er kommuniziert via I-Device mit dem IPC (je 8 Byte Daten). Das läuft alles und ist ne geile Sache weil rattig schnell sowohl beim Programmieren als auch bei der Datenübertragung (IO-Zyklus)!
ABER. Seit dem ich die erste Steuerung in Betrieb genommen habe will mein IPC eine weitere Lizenz ( 6GK1704-1HW12-0AA0 )... nur für I-DEVICE? Warum kann jede* CPU das alles so,
aber bei den IPCs gibt es für alles wieder Lizenzen. Und warum kostet die dann auch noch fast 800€ Liste? Bei 100€ würde ich ja fast nichts sagen, aber für
800€ kann ich viele S7-Verbindungen programmieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## JesperMP (19 Januar 2015)

Vorschlag an Siemens: Simatic Net PNIO LEAN.
Es konnte auf Anzahl Bytes oder Anzahl Verbindungspartner limitiert werden.

Es wird mich interesseren ob man Simatic Net PNIO braucht für der neue Controller S7-1515SP PC.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Januar 2015)

hast du den ne Soft SPS ala WinLC auf dem IPC oder nutzt du den nur als reine PC Station?

Bei der 1515SP PC brauchst du das eigentlich nicht.
Dort läuft ja das Windows Parallel zur 1500 Soft - SPS, Windows dient da eigentlich nur für die HMI so das Du also HMI und 1500 SW auf einem Gerät laufen lassen kannst.
So wie das heute bei den IPC's mit WinLC/AC ist nur das eben jetzt in einer S7-1500 Et200SP Bauform.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Januar 2015)

Ich nutze die WinAC RTX-F

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## JesperMP (20 Januar 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Bei der 1515SP PC brauchst du das eigentlich nicht.
> Dort läuft ja das Windows Parallel zur 1500 Soft - SPS, Windows dient da eigentlich nur für die HMI so das Du also HMI und 1500 SW auf einem Gerät laufen lassen kannst.
> So wie das heute bei den IPC's mit WinLC/AC ist nur das eben jetzt in einer S7-1500 Et200SP Bauform.


Kann es sein, es gibt unterschiede auf welche Ethernet Schnittstelle man die PN IO Devices anhängen ? 
Z.B eine Schnittstelle gehört zu der "Open Controller", das andere Schnittstelle gehört zu "PC Station" (wenn so konfguriert).


----------



## ChristophD (20 Januar 2015)

Hi,

nein bei der 1515SP OC geht das nicht, die SS sind fest zugeordnet ! Eine "PC Station" entfällt da ebenfalls 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kuti (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

dazu habe ich noch mal eine Frage. Ich habe eine CPU 315F-2 PN/DP und möchte diese mit einer IM 154-8F PN DP über Profinet verbinden. Dazu muss man doch wieder dieses I-Device nehmen? Die IM hat noch vier Baugruppen ( 2 X 8DI DC 24V und 2 X 8DO DC 24V). Wenn ich jetzt aus der IM ein I-Device mache mit seinen vier Baugruppen und diese also als GSD-Datei abspeichere und es dann bei der CPU 315F-2 an die Profinetschnittstelle ziehe, so sieht man die 4 Baugruppen nicht, bzw da steht nur 4 mal "Peripherie". (vielleicht weil ich diese nicht als Applikation sondern als Peripherie eingestellt habe??)
Weiß jemand vielleicht wie man das ganze in der HW-config einfügt, dass man die vier Baugruppen auch mit seinen Adressen sehen kann?

Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2015)

Hi,

das geht gar nicht. Das würde nur gehen wenn du statt der Et200S CPU ein einfaches ET200S PN Interfacemodul einsetzt, dann hat die 300er den Zugriff auf die Baugruppen.
Was du mit dem I-Device machst ist ja eine CPU-CPU Kommunikation und da gibt es keinen Zugriff auf die lokal gesteckten Baugruppen.
Du könntest eine Applikation auf der IM 151-8 schreiben die Daten aus den I-Device Transferslots liest/Schreibt und auf ihre lokalen Baugruppen ausgibt, das wäre ne möglichkeit.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kuti (11 Februar 2015)

Hi,

danke, aber das mit der Applikation verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, was du gemeint hast


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2015)

mit Applikation meinen ich z.B. einen OB, also ein Progam was auf der IM151-8 läuft und die Daten hin und her kopiert.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2015)

Was willst du mit die E/A von der IM154-8F CPU ?
Die Eingänge kann man ohne Probleme von mehrere Stellen beobachten.
Aber die Ausgänge können nur von eine Steuerung gestuert werden.
Wenn die Ausgänge von der 315F CPU gesteuert werden muss, dann kannst du ebensogut ein normalen IM154-4 (ohne CPU) nehmen.
Wenn die Ausgänge von der IM154-8F CPU gesteuert werden muss, dann kannst du ein Kopie von die Ausgänge als Status-information an der 315F senden.

Ich verwende immer "application" und transferiere die E/A über das Anwenderprogram und SFC14 und FC15.


----------



## kuti (11 Februar 2015)

Mein Problem war eigentlich die HW-Config. Ich hatte die CPU 315 F schon fertig wollte die IM 154 einfügen, jedoch ging das nicht.
Also kam ich auf die Idee mit dem I-Device. 
Ich muss noch mal mit den Kollegen reden, ob das wirklich eine IM mit CPU sein soll, weil wie ich verstanden habe, alles von  der 315 CPU gesteueret wird.


----------

